# You with your L/O('s)



## Jas029

Thought we needed a good thread like this :winkwink:
Feel free to share pictures of you with your wee ones :haha:

I'll do the honors and show my face first :smug:


Couple days old-2 months-yesterday
 



Attached Files:







4385445257_78c41ccb4f_m.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 44









Picture 414.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 46









30019_110142509027984_100000967060373_58655_942866_n.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 53


----------



## JoJo16

This is alice at like 7 weeks old and it just made me realise i have no recent pictures of us together :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

First pic: Mason and daddy.
Second pic- Me and Mason few weeks old.
Last pic- Me and Mason recent


----------



## Jas029

JoJo16 said:


> This is alice at like 7 weeks old and it just made me realise i have no recent pictures of us together :(
> View attachment 79386

Awe :(
You better go take more!!


----------



## danniemum2be

i have the one in my avatar which was about a week or so ago. maisie 3 months old.
And below me n my princess maisie bout 2 months old ( excuse the paleness lack of sleep and no make-up lol)

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_1807.jpg


----------



## JoJo16

awww becy mason is looking gorgeous as always!

and jas i no!! just not now because shes in bed lol!!! xxx


----------



## JoJo16

awww dannie shes a lil cutey xxx


----------



## Mellie1988

me & Theo a few weeks ago
me & Grace aged 11 months in Florida :cloud9: haven't got any good recent ones!!
 



Attached Files:







100_2430.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 18









mummy n grace.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## danniemum2be

Mellie1988 said:


> me & Theo a few weeks ago
> me & Grace aged 11 months in Florida :cloud9: haven't got any good recent ones!!

you have two lil cutie's there, ur a cute baby maker lol :happydance: x


----------



## Jemma_x

Me and connor about 15 mins old:
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/connorfirstborn.jpg
Me and connor day after he was born:
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/meandconnor1.jpg
me and connor on halloween:
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/allconnor058.jpg
me and connor about 3 months old:
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/Connor5011.jpg
and connor with his daddy:
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/connornjames.jpg
https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/Jemz_x/connorandjames.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awh connor is so adorable! such a handsome little man! xx


----------



## JessdueJan

Me with Lucas when he is about 10 hours old....I look so young :blush: I blame no make-up and having my hair tied up due to no straightners :winkwink: 
https://i41.tinypic.com/qzjjhx.jpg

&& this is me with Lucas taken about 2 weeks ago so when Lucas was 13 weeks 
https://i43.tinypic.com/2hz4ac9.jpg


----------



## purple_kiwi

one at a few weeks and the other bout a week or 2 ago
 



Attached Files:







p_00026.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8









p_00002.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JessdueJan

aww purple_kiwi that one of kailee looking up at you is so cute, she's gorgeous :)


----------



## purple_kiwi

thank you. they grow up to fast :(


----------



## Hannah :)

Me and my little Chloe Bear :)

https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x128/hana185/25100_102929736405534_1000006552362.jpg

https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x128/hana185/DSC00722.jpg

xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Spoiler
https://i42.tinypic.com/sqrz84.jpg

Me and Laila the other night. This is her favourite way to sleep hehe.


----------



## dani_tinks

Gorgeous pics :flower:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs244.ash1/17142_327078130361_518055361_4742464_2403666_n.jpg

*About 2 days old ^*

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs183.snc3/19077_344605470361_518055361_4810499_39032_n.jpg

*About a week old ^ with Daddy too!*

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs433.snc3/24946_415299815361_518055361_5256088_7944932_n.jpg

*Two months  ^*


----------



## neady

heres a few pictures of me and my chunk =)
last week
https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad202/sineadbarry/DSCF0224-1.jpg

first smiles 
https://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad202/sineadbarry/25425_383746847300_654152300_442671.jpg


----------



## princess_vix

Lovely piccys,
don't think i have any recent ones either :cry:

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Kissies.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 15









mummy and baby.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 15









ryan and vicki.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mellie1988

Awww shes gorgeous Laura :cloud9: x


----------



## Jayandbabygir

I want to share heres me and my babygirl :) This was taken yesterday she looks very grumpy lol!

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/30415_386282313030_513183030_399347.jpg

:happydance:​


----------



## Jayandbabygir

Opps Silly thing didnt work woops!. Ill try again lol!.

Heres me and my babygirl 2nd time lucky!! x

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/30415_386282313030_513183030_399347.jpg​


----------



## Jayandbabygir

Neady - ava has a beautiful smileee! xx


----------



## neady

awww thanks it gets her spoilt already lol im dreadin her gettin any older! 
you and ur little one look lovely on that picture =) how old is she now?x


----------



## Jayandbabygir

The little ladies sure know how to work there smiles ay!. Kayla does big puppy dog eyes and a big lip to get her own way then starts laughing omg Im going have a right madam!.

Aww thank you I think I look a mess !!. Need to get back to exercising still havent done anything since having her!. ah she 10weeks old tomorrow times just flying past!. 
When was little ava born? I think we swapped due dates!x


----------



## neady

shes was due on 28th feb, had her on the 3rd.
it goes by really quick doesnt it. just a shame the pregnancy didnt mine lasted ages haha.
aww u dont u look lovely.
same here i need to get back into something was goin to start exercisin again other day but slipped and did my back in so doctor told me i cant do any exercise at all til thats healed which could take months =(! 
hows kayla for you? x


----------



## Jayandbabygir

I had kayla on the 25th but was due on the 2nd March.
Pregnancy does take years and it feels like it was only yesterday I was on bnb saying I was labour!!. I hate how quick its going I want my bubba to stay small but lovee the new things shes doing!.

Awww thats not good how did you manage that?!! I just cannot be bothered I look at myself and think right exercise and then I just forget and sit at the laptop lol I have got a weighted hula hoop which i do now and then to hopefully get a flat stomach (fingers crossed) its great but its effort.

Kaylas great shes a llittle star, Shes got a great night time routine. She spends 8am till 4pm with me monday to friday and shes great and then shes with both me and her dad after then. She is draining cos she loves attention but o well hope I dont spoil her too much!

hows little ava for you love? Do all your little pets like her? How they finding having a bubba there and shes having the attention xx


----------



## Emma91

Hardly have any pictures of me and baba :(
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20100326_6.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG00077-20100408-1534.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## neady

awww, ava-mae has a bottle at ten and thats her til 8 in the mornin =). shes been like that since 2week old, hated her moses basket so i thought id try her in her cot and she slept threw since then. 
i went to blackpool last weekend and OH dragged me on some stupid ride and my back just went but it carried on for like another 10mins so it made it worse =(.

ava craves attention aswel, must be a little madam thing. its sooooo hard not to spoil them though, but then when u want to do something like tidy up it get frustrting haha.
well i had one cat and he kept trying to play with her, dropped his toys and the bottom of the moses basket and everything, if i was changin her he kept goin to paw her, not with his claws out though so i think he was trying to play. anyway my OH auntie said that if u get another cat it calms them down and they'll leave her alone. so i got another kitten and none bother with her, apart from kitten trys sleepin at bottom of her feet all time so im constantly carryin a kitten about so it doesnt do near her haha. 

did u have an ok labour? x


----------



## neady

emma91 she is gorgeous. 
i have the outfit for my little on in ur second picture but the butterfly annoys me how it folds up onto her face. is it the same with u? x


----------



## DreamComeTrue

lyra at a couple of weeks old, i really need to take some better pictures of me & her lol
 



Attached Files:







mummy & lyra.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 32


----------



## BrEeZeY

https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/DSCN0118.jpg
^ 3 months old, first time swimming 

https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/DSCN0520.jpg
^5 months old 

i dnt have any recent :(


----------



## sineady

heres me & my baby lewis
 



Attached Files:







Photo0192.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 26









21042010100.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 28









DSCN0594.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 25









29132_10150161795290096_702660095_12490126_855863_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## sleepinbeauty

You (and your LOs!) are all so beautiful!!


----------



## TattieHattie

Their all so cute!!! .. and all you girls are beautiful! :happydance:
xx 

Heres me and Kaylum when he was about 3 and a half weeks old! :thumbup:

And Kaylum 1 month old! x
 



Attached Files:







Bub x.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 36









Photo-0098j.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Jay_x

Your all a bunch of yummy mummies & your gorgeous babas! Here's me & my Brooke :cloud9:


​


----------



## Emma91

neady said:


> emma91 she is gorgeous.
> i have the outfit for my little on in ur second picture but the butterfly annoys me how it folds up onto her face. is it the same with u? x

haha same thing happens with Isabel, She gums it most of the time so its soaking lol. x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







034.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## supriseBump_x

Your all Scrummy Mummys with gorgeous babies :D 

Heres me & Riley earlier today :cloud9:


----------



## jelix9408

2 of me and Willow .. 2 of OH and Willow .. an done of the 3 of use taken may 9th.
 



Attached Files:







22173_311766353842_507253842_3511257_7462304_n.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8









0509101624.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8









0410101227_01.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6









0323101847.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5









31179_388886823842_507253842_4053881_2319485_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so cute, willow looks like you.


----------



## MoonMuffin

aw great pics!

Here's me with my 2, its over a month old though I don't have many pics of me with the kids since I do most of the picture taking:
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/24122_10150154345700258_811950257_1.jpg

here's one of my DH with John from last night and one of him with Kathryn from about a month ago:
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_5206.jpg https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_4862.jpg


----------



## lynnikins

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs489.ash1/26758_10150150833585123_663595122_11500846_7819774_n.jpg

this is the day EJ was born


----------



## supriseBump_x

Aww that pic is adorable :) xxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

just bumping it up :)


----------



## Jas029

So I'm not really "in" the picture but its my head!(And my feet)
:) I love this picture.. He's definitely a momma's boy! He recognizes my face.. The other day I stopped at a mirror and had him trying to look at himself and he looks up at me in the mirror and gave me a huge grin xx :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







4623184155_9aa0c82971_m.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## kimbobaloobob

such a stunning big toe! and a stunning riley of course :)


----------



## Jas029

:rofl: Thanks?
I was with some old family friends and we were dipping our feet in a small creek on a hot day... One of them said "You have barbie feet!!"
(I have a very high arch.. It's a pain in the ass finding comfortable shoes)


----------



## purple_kiwi

lol just part of me even my mouth looks dumb. i need more but its hard since im the one taking them
 



Attached Files:







p_00482.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol barbie feet, i have a high instep too, but i also have fat feet :haha: but im only a soze 3/4 so its really hard, dolly shoes normally do the job :)
and i love her in those sunnys soooo cute


----------



## QuintinsMommy

kimbobaloobob said:


> but i also have fat feet :haha:

me too! I hate it, cause shoes never fit right, I have to get "wide" shoes


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol russell is going to have my problem too bless him, ive given up trying to make them sound good lol there just fat


----------



## QuintinsMommy

O/T are you ttc?


----------



## Jas029

Haha Rome I thought that was OP I'm like :shock: Noooo!!!!
I have wide feet too.. I have a really high arch though.. I was 7 1/2 before pregnant and idk how but I went to like 8 1/2...
(usa size)
Must we start a "picture of your feet" thread now as well? :rofl:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol was that to me rome? yh i am :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes it was, ohhh exciting!


----------



## Jas029

:dance:


----------



## faolan5109

All the pictures of you girls are adorable!!!!!!

here is me and Lane the day he was born
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/meandthemonster.jpg

lol wow I need a more recent of me and him because he is almosta month old now


----------



## msp_teen

Aww you ladies look adorable with your babies! I think I might have to post a few soon!


----------



## upsy daisy1

mia and mummy pulling faces

mia and mummy and daddy being silly agen:blush:

mia and her proud daddy:cloud9:


----------



## Duro

We took our daughter to the petting zoo the other day.. first photo of us together, I really should take more I'm just not one for photos :blush:
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a311/dreamland151515/SDC18303.jpg


----------



## glitterbomb

https://i46.tinypic.com/adou1f.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/33jspzt.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

few hours old
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/P3050187-1.jpg

6 weeks
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/P4170302.jpg

at his christening
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/annagarethnoah1-small.jpg

other day
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Photoon2010-06-08at16232.jpg

i have a few more but cba to hunt them down :p theres hardly any of me and him though cos im always the one taking the pictures! so i have to resort to taking them myself like in the last pic loool x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Anna I love that one of Noah at 6 weeks dribbling milk everywhere!! Makes me laugh!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm far too old to be a teenage mummy now unfortunately :haha: But heres me when I was 16 with my eldest! Bit overboard on the baby talc I think!!

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/16years.jpg


----------



## faolan5109

Bump...And I actually have new pictures of Laney and I.

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/28281_1307824176591_1260172424_3068.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/28281_1307824456598_1260172424_3068.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/28281_1307824656603_1260172424_3068.jpg


----------



## haley09

Sariah and daddy About 3 minutes old
https://i49.tinypic.com/n4v6.jpg
first family photo at about 7 minutes old
https://i49.tinypic.com/2rh90ds.jpg
ten minutes old
https://i48.tinypic.com/vct0lv.jpg
fifteen minutes old
https://i48.tinypic.com/2m4ooxh.jpg
8 days old
https://i46.tinypic.com/28h0k7q.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

double post


----------



## QuintinsMommy

1.when he was a new born
2.just born
3. my family 
4. yesterday
 



Attached Files:







Quintinandmommy3.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 18









img004.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 18









mommyandquin 025.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 22









058.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lena92

This is a week ago. Just before the England v USA match... His dad insisted on it and got so excited so i had to go along...
 



Attached Files:







footie.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## laurbagss

I cant beleive all you girls have got ur lovely figures back, and the pictures on here are gorgeous..!! I havent got any pictures of me and my little girl really, apatr bad ones i from really bad ones i wouldnt dare put on here, but will take some soon!! Hopefully will have more with bump and my little priness. But like I said all the pictures are gorgeous and your babies are ADORABLE!! xxx
Ok Im going to go ahead and embarass myself!!

This one was Christmas Morning - No Make-up!
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac349/lmallia46/meandprincess.jpg

This One Kelsie Was about 5 months old.
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac349/lmallia46/2876_1166397560041_1230972324_30445.jpg

Me & Kelsie - About 9 Months!
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac349/lmallia46/IMG_0283.jpg

Kelsie & Daddy Newborn.
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac349/lmallia46/n1230972324_30233673_1469.jpg

Family - 2 Days Old!
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac349/lmallia46/2323232327Ffp8993Enu3D33893E4563E93.jpg


----------



## faolan5109

Lena92 said:


> This is a week ago. Just before the England v USA match... His dad insisted on it and got so excited so i had to go along...

my step dad watched thatw ith mys on lane and got him a england oneies for the game :haha:


----------



## AyaChan

about 30 mins old :D
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/27693_112672535440809_1000009418816.jpg

Still at the hosp
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/27693_112672352107494_1000009418816.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/27693_112672405440822_1000009418816.jpg

At home over the last few weeks 

https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/30693_115417131833016_1000009418816.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/29993_116173475090715_1000009418816.jpg
https://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy295/hotohoriaya/35454_122458331128896_1000009418816.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Me and Lukey @ 3 weeks

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7096.jpg

Me and Lukey @ 6 weeks

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/DSCF7126.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

omg, lukes face in the 2nd picture!! how cute.


----------



## Jas029

OMG I love the second picture your faces are priceless :rofl:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks lol. X


----------



## danniemum2be

his eyes are gorgeous!! so big and bright x x


----------



## lilmama

Im a picture crazy mother :wacko:

SHE WAS 10 DAYS OLD ON THIS 1ST ONE:cloud9:
https://img27.imageshack.us/img27/166/10days.jpg
https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/1171/63180285.jpg
https://img375.imageshack.us/img375/4530/69277052.jpg
https://img257.imageshack.us/img257/300/us2e.jpg
https://img535.imageshack.us/img535/6461/lvoee.jpg
https://img684.imageshack.us/img684/8498/us7v.jpg
https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/2064/us4l.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I LOVE the 3rd one, of you two looking at each other :cloud9:


----------



## Jas029

Love the last one. Such defined eyebrows already!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ok so its not just me but i dont really have any nice ones of just me and him lol :( but i do love this photo lots :flower:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs343.ash1/29331_10150210054315595_585745594_12806160_5682256_n.jpg

and heres one of me and him, i look terrible but hey its cute hes taking a nap on me lol :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs558.ash1/32531_10150218303410595_585745594_13062188_2821214_n.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

you dont look terrible at all!

i have some new ones from yesterday in the sun :D
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Noah/P6210042.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Noah/P6210046.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Noah/P6210047.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s91/annalolipoplol/Noah/P6210049.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

noah looks so much like you


----------



## Jas029

What a beautiful family!!


----------



## leoniebabey

Omg anna he looks so much like you!


----------



## annawrigley

PreggoEggo said:


> noah looks so much like you




leoniebabey said:


> Omg anna he looks so much like you!

i dont see it!!


----------



## leoniebabey

he has your nose :)


----------



## leoniebabey

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







100610_110008.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 41









100610_105750.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 47


----------



## AyaChan

aww Leonie gorgeous 
is he ginger? :D



Summer loves to punch mummy in the face :D


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl: he is, but we call it golden 

awww she is gorgeous, i think she looks like you. 
I get the punches in the face too :winkwink:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

quin likes to kick me lol


----------



## Jas029

Riley's into both.. Sucked when he was a newborn and my belly was still reallyy sore and he'd just go kick kick kick.. ow :(


----------



## casann

The first two are of the day Oscar was born 




Oscar is just under a month here 


And recent ones . Sorry unlike Oscar i'm not very photogenic lol well just my excuse for being ugly haha


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hes so cute, I like your lamp in the last picture.
your not ugly.


----------



## casann

PreggoEggo said:


> hes so cute, I like your lamp in the last picture.
> your not ugly.

Thank you:) it's from b&q not sure if they have that in america ? And oh i am , especially since i put on all this weight from the pregnancy . Everythingp like double the size . My face is just like one ahh marshmellow ! Don't know where oscar gets his looks from x


----------



## lilmama

casann your not ugly:hugs: my face was soo fat my whole entire pregnancy and is barely starting to go back to normal :dohh:
I love everyones piks with their LO's. soo cute!


----------



## Jas029

Taken within the last few days.. Loveee his eyes:cloud9:
(eta: click on the middle one to see his eyes better)
 



Attached Files:







CoolPix 062.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 30









CoolPix 060.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 68









CoolPix 067.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 31


----------



## annawrigley

aww jas i love the last one x


----------



## Lissa3120

:blush:
Her outfit.... BEST £2 I've EVER spent :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2010_06280087COPY.JPG
File size: 20 KB
Views: 37


----------



## rockys-mumma

Loool lisa that is adorable!!! I want it haha!


----------



## 08marchbean

i think this needs bumped again :)

i tried to upload one from the weekend but it keeps saying upload failed :shrug: will try again later :flower:


----------



## Jellyt

I know this has OH on too but just born
https://i32.tinypic.com/dfwzyx.jpg
2 days old in hospital
https://i31.tinypic.com/2cc3n8.jpg
Getting ready for bed 
https://i25.tinypic.com/331f5ae.jpg


----------



## Jellyt

Lissa3120 said:


> :blush:
> Her outfit.... BEST £2 I've EVER spent :happydance:

Hahaha! That's amazing!


----------



## Natasha2605

Jellyt said:


> I know this has OH on too but just born
> https://i32.tinypic.com/dfwzyx.jpg
> 2 days old in hospital
> https://i31.tinypic.com/2cc3n8.jpg
> Getting ready for bed
> https://i25.tinypic.com/331f5ae.jpg


Sooo cute. I love the last one of the two of ya :) xx


----------



## danniemum2be

i love this picture, took it yesterday and i actually look thin, when i am far from it!!! 

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_2405.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

Beautiful Dannie...Maisie looks sooooo like you!!! x


----------



## danniemum2be

no one ever says that when they see her next to her dad :-( shes got my eyes thats about it lol x x


----------



## laura1991

Me and Lily
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0055.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 19









IMAG0023.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 21









IMAG0101.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 16


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so cute :)


----------



## Mellie1988

:happydance: finally got a recent pic of me & Theo together...yay!!! 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs054.snc4/35071_10150250771235008_633700007_13507054_4950980_n.jpg


----------



## danniemum2be

thats a gorgeous pic. he is the image of your OH with your gorgeous big eyes !!! so cute x x x


----------



## Natasha2605

Me and Summer yesterday :)

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/007-1-1.jpg


----------



## danniemum2be

thats so sweet and her dress is gorgeous x x


----------



## trashit

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/34220_124910877551556_1000009793250.jpg
The most recent one :)


----------



## lucy_x

amari and me :).
She was 13 days old here :flower:
 



Attached Files:







xxx.jpg
File size: 84 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Natasha2605

trashit said:


> https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z155/hitlerwashardcore/34220_124910877551556_1000009793250.jpg
> The most recent one :)

Your hair is a gorgeous colour :) xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Ellie you are one sexy mamma! Far to stylish... Jelous much!


----------



## ~RedLily~

.


----------



## Mellie1988

Love the first one Kirsty!!! One for a frame, its beautiful one of both of you!! 

x


----------



## Cazamatazaaa

hey heres a few of us as attachments...
 



Attached Files:







34087_421267299048_508304048_4216322_6009793_n.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 14









28685_414453749048_508304048_4051458_4266243_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 16









36451_426955734048_508304048_4349438_3748267_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 14









36726_424582474048_508304048_4295087_1994378_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jas029

Mellie1988 said:


> Love the first one Kirsty!!! One for a frame, its beautiful one of both of you!!
> 
> x

Agreed! xx


----------



## 08marchbean

finally my computer as let me upload some! 
us at the aquarium a few weeks ago, lol at my face :haha:
and in her bedroom, she looks teeny weeny, she doesnt fit in that sleepsuit anymore :cry: my buby is groing up too quick !!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0326.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0293.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AyaChan




----------



## annawrigley

08marchbean said:


> finally my computer as let me upload some!
> us at the aquarium a few weeks ago, lol at my face :haha:
> and in her bedroom, she looks teeny weeny, she doesnt fit in that sleepsuit anymore :cry: my buby is groing up too quick !!

aw i like her curtains!!


----------



## 08marchbean

^^

hehe thanks. she has a pretty funky carpet too. i will see if i can find a pic. i wish her room was my bedroom!!


----------



## 08marchbean

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b405/chezah1/IMG_0134.jpg

her room half finished when we just got the carpet. and the other one she has all animals on her walls :cloud9: nd i look rediculously fat, doub;e chin going on there :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0241.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## annawrigley

can i live in her room please?


----------



## Ezza

I dont really have any pictures of me and little one :( 
Heres one of all 3 of us the day he was born, me feeding a few minutes after birth and me and Alex, 2days old :) xxx

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/Thefamx.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF2847.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF2886-Copy.jpg


----------



## leoniebabey

a recentish one of me and my lil man
https://i27.tinypic.com/whbg5j.jpg


----------



## purple_kiwi

semi recent like a week and a half old lol it was sunny so it was hard to see that why my eyes are all weird
 



Attached Files:







p_00709.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 20









p_00713.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## 08marchbean

leoniebabey said:


> a recentish one of me and my lil man
> https://i27.tinypic.com/whbg5j.jpg

aww thins is lovely :thumbup: hes getting so big already :baby:


----------



## leoniebabey

Thanks :D
i know he's so big now :( not my tiny little baby no more, well he was never tiny tbh
i cant beleive he's nearly 10 weeks!


----------



## annawrigley

yesterday :lol:
 



Attached Files:







P7250135.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Cazamatazaaa

Anna he is sooooo cute


----------



## Lauraxamy

Anna he's sooo cute, he always looks so happy!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

got these done today!
https://i33.tinypic.com/30ddwl4.jpg
https://i37.tinypic.com/141jb6.jpg
https://i37.tinypic.com/2v8lik1.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

beautiful!!


----------



## Dani&Layla_x

Me & Layla, about 2 weeks ago :)


----------



## Neferet

Haven't got any recent ones... 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs056.snc4/35165_407748604397_536154397_4486099_4307585_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs657.snc3/32484_402441889397_536154397_4350288_7674820_n.jpg


----------



## Luke's_mummy

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/SAM_0075.jpg

Me and my monster


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

mummy2b17 said:


> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac104/myeggoispreggo_17/SAM_0075.jpg
> 
> Me and my monster

haha aw! He looks like he's hiding! :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Kailynnsmommy said:


> got these done today!
> https://i33.tinypic.com/30ddwl4.jpg
> https://i37.tinypic.com/141jb6.jpg
> https://i37.tinypic.com/2v8lik1.jpg

i love the last one :cloud9:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs284.snc4/40521_1558861619606_1477251163_1452192_6380486_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs320.snc4/41330_1558861779610_1477251163_1452195_8333639_n.jpg
I figured my wrap out!! :happydance:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Yay Ally! Congrats of working it out!


----------



## stephx

Me and Ava :baby:



xx


----------



## annawrigley

stephx said:


> Me and Ava :baby:
> 
> View attachment 108223
> 
> 
> xx

awwwwww!! teeny tiny baby!


----------



## MummyGooch

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs389.snc4/45196_482672335277_555545277_6673060_1015481_n.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

MummyGooch said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs389.snc4/45196_482672335277_555545277_6673060_1015481_n.jpg

ohh she is adorable! and you are looking great!


----------



## leoniebabey

Me and My chubby
 



Attached Files:







DSC00013.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 23


----------



## 08marchbean

leoniebabey said:


> Me and My chubby

omg i love this he's so cute! 
i have like no pics of me nd Paige


----------



## leoniebabey

teehee, he's soo funny making faces at himself in the mirror, 

ah noo, i thinks you need to get snapping ! :)


----------



## MummyGooch

annawrigley said:


> MummyGooch said:
> 
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs389.snc4/45196_482672335277_555545277_6673060_1015481_n.jpg
> 
> ohh she is adorable! and you are looking great!Click to expand...

Aww thanks


----------



## rainbows_x

*bump*


----------



## Rhio92

Me and Connor a few hours after birth
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0803.jpg

Me and Connor at 5 weeks :)
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0916.jpg


----------



## danniemum2be

Rhio92 said:


> Me and Connor a few hours after birth
> https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0803.jpg
> 
> Me and Connor at 5 weeks :)
> https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0916.jpg


lovely pictures, your looking fab! x x


----------



## leoniebabey

you look fab for just giving birth

here is me.. and this is 2 days after giving birth!
https://i51.tinypic.com/s4wbns.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

https://l13.sphotos.l3.fbcdn.net/hphotos-l3-snc4/hs912.snc4/72531_10150318497570008_633700007_15264883_4206145_n.jpg

Me and Gracie 

x


----------



## danniemum2be

i cnt believe how much grace looks like u its madness!! x x


----------



## danniemum2be

most recent one ive got of us... Maisie giving me a smooch <3 

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz355/maisiesmummy/SAM_2943.jpg


----------



## Burchy314

The first one is of Jayden's first bath at about a week and a half old.
The second was taken a few days ago.
The third is the day she was born after I was done being stiched up lol.
The fourth was also taken a few days ago.
The fifth was from last week.
 



Attached Files:







Jayden's 1st bath 004.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7









140653.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG00593-20101210-2341.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6









140724.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4









1.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## annawrigley

Aww thanks for bumping this Donna! Love this thread! 

Heres some fairly recent ones of me & Noah:
1 - 8 months old
2 - In the snow
3 - Christmas Day

Theres more but they're refusing to upload :growlmad: lol x
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2010-11-20 at 15.47 #3.jpg
File size: 184.8 KB
Views: 13









IMG_0015.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 14









DSCN0065.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## GraceBx

Anna I love Noah's little Santa suit!!

First is me and FOB at 4 months
Second at six months
third at nine months
fourth on her first birthday with me and her dad
fifth in the snow on Christmas with her daddy :)
 



Attached Files:







n1229560333_30123180_4632060.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 15









18864_1209986849699_1229560333_30477674_5203018_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 15









6728_1105058306551_1229560333_30241775_1617776_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 14









15935_1148854161420_1229560333_30343134_4835814_n.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 16









18864_1209859086505_1229560333_30477415_1796330_n.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## divershona

first is me OH and kaya
second is me and kaya about a week ago
and 3rd is me and kaya on our first photo-shoot ... she was about 3 weeks old :)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20101203_3.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 9









Snapshot_20110102_1.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 7









20101214_kaya_600.jpg
File size: 96.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jovigirl93

https://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l174/padalecki719/DSC02425.jpg


----------



## jovigirl93

Forgot to say, Emma and I about a month or so ago :)


----------



## ShelbyLee

https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG_0005-1-1.jpghttps://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG_0006-1.jpg
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG_0080-2-1.jpghttps://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj95/shelbylee4291/IMG_0078-1.jpg

The 3rd is me my mom and Shiah and the 4th is me my OH and the baby

also the pictures are edited a little bit, my eyes arnt really that blue. =) my cousin, took these pictures and she also edited them.

oh and sorry they are so big.. idk how to resize them.


----------



## jovigirl93

Aww ShelbyLee, adorable!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Its blurry and I look weird! But I still love it, I have hardly any photos of me and LO. I hate taking them myself as they always look fake lol but noone ever takes photos of us! 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1376.snc4/164834_10150385264840595_585745594_16808452_1610714_n.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## Natasha2605

Recent ones of me & Summer :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/DSCF1524.jpg

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/DSCF1528.jpg

They need rotated but I CBA hehe xx


----------



## EffyKat

Mine and Adams second meeting
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/photo-3.jpg
Mammy, Daddy and Adam - First night home about 14 hours old
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/photo-8.jpg
Adam not even a week old giving me a kiss
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/DSC03940.jpg
Christmas Eve
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/Photoon2010-12-24at14062.jpg
A couple of mornings ago, that's why I look like a zombie
https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a40/pushmemore/Photoon2011-01-05at1703.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

Shelby i love the 2nd one, you're looking at her with such love! :cloud9:

And jovigirl, i cant remember your name, again :dohh: But those dummies crack me up :lol: Shes beautiful tho, such lovely eyes!xx


----------



## newmommy23

my lovely girl...various ages lol.
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0220.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5









DSCI0213.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5









76148_1468319067551_1220814726_31056025_4184315_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5









1115000024a.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## EffyKat

Keegan - I love the second photo, you's both look so in love with each other!! Very Beautiful


----------



## newmommy23

thank you! it's my favorite of us...total accident photo too :) I was just trying to get her to smile because when she first started smiling she would NOT smile in a photo lol


----------



## EffyKat

Aw for it being an accident photo it's absolutely beautiful!! :) I wish Adam would bloody smile for a photo. At the moment he only smiles for me and as soon as I try get a photo he stops lol


----------



## KaceysMummy

Mummy and baby :)


All you mummys and babies are looking gorgeous!! 

xx
 



Attached Files:







MyPicture-13.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









100531_202623.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## annawrigley

:D
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0203.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MrsEngland

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs069.snc4/34826_1629417573217_1169925114_31440170_2861734_n.jpg Excuse how rough i look but it was about 3am and she was grizzling hence the funny face she is pulling lol!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1389.snc4/164107_1620484109886_1169925114_31422759_3255504_n.jpgHad to post this with her daddy think its sooo cute! (can see my father in law yawning in the background lol)


----------



## Leah_xx

this was taken 10 mins ago
 



Attached Files:







1..jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------

